# Plumbing in, filters?



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thinking of getting a filter system as I've seen a few on fleabay (Brita Quell 600), not for the Pavoni, pretty pointless there. We'll be moving home in the not too distant future as we've sold ours and bought another, the kitchen will need replacing on the new one so thinking ahead by fitting a plumber in filter for possible future upgrades.

Any recommendations, that's if the Brita one isn't any good?


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I use the BWT Bestmax Small and the Bestmax Filter head and flush, think this seems to be the most common choice on filter systems.

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cleaning-filtration/water-filtration.html


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Depends where you are and what your source water is like, there's no one-size-fits-all. Do you have any measurements of the hardness of your water?


----------



## Andythepole (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm going through this at the moment too as changing kitchen, I'm in London so a hard water area and the Bella team advised on using the Britta Purity range so will go for that, not super cheap on filters but given they had most of the machines at the coffee festival running on their water I'm hoping it'll do the trick of keeping the scale down without messing up the taste. I'll be using the filter to feed a small drinking water tap next to the sink as well as plumbing in my ECM so get to use it for kettle filling and fresh water too.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The house we are moving to is in Goole, so no idea of water quality. The kitchen will be ripped out and replaced so really I'd like to fit something in where I can plumb to a wall socket box and put a capping plate on. That way I don't have to drill through the worktop (not missus friendly...) though waste would have to go into a sink. Dunno yet, might get away with a hole and a plastic cover thing like on computer desks. The thing is I showed her the filter thing that has its own tap for drinking water. We use a Brita filter jug and drink quite a bit of water. I don't know if the filters are the same?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The Brita Quell 600 system, if you want to go that big, is a big ol' beast designed to do most catering duty by the use of different, shall we say specialist, cartridges. These beasts handle up to 13,000ltrs

If you have seen the older Dive Cylinder style of Brita then this is a little prettier perhaps but not smaller for sure.

The cartridges I have heard about are General purpose, Steam (for ovens) and Finest which is the most costly and the one associated with coffee.

Brita do a filter called a Purity C Finest which is smaller (up to 6,000 ltrs) which is "Optimised water for espresso preparation and optimum machine protection"

Sorry but Brita is the only one I read up on having been given one in exchange for a favour

EDIT: If you have the postcode of the new house you can often get a good idea of the water quality there online.

A postcode in Goole shows:

https://www.yorkshirewater.com/household/services/water-hardness


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Rhys,

I have a brita 600 purity quell on the conti and it is hoofing huge (1200 is way bigger). However, would go upright in an undersink or similar one door cabinet with ease or can lay them flat as well, which is how have ours.

Looking at adding a tap at some point to dispense with the last filter jug (BWT) used for tea duty.

Might be worth a chat with @coffeechap ref sizes, availabilty etc if you want to go down this route.

John


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If you need pics for scale (of the 600 with the digital readout) I can do tomorrow I think.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think it's also worth considering a separate tap, or something like the Brita 3-way tap.

Filtering all of your washing up water along with your drinking water seems like a big waste to me!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

laid down, brita 600 digital display version with 1.5L volvic bottles right behind for scale if it helps








John


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

johnealey said:


> volvic bottles right behind for scale if it helps


At first I read that to mean limescale... y'know, just incase.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

FFFFFfffffffffffffff........ That's huge.....

I've seen the Brita taps and herself wouldn't be struck (she knows what she wants..) I could always rig up a separate tap for filtered water connected to one of these.

Funnily enough @grumpydaddy I've been on that site after looking at a Brita pdf for bypass setting for the 600 and it didn't mention carbonate hardness values - but the water is said to be hard with...


SubstanceTypical valueUK/European limitUnitCalcium68.5-mg Ca/lMagnesium25-mg Mg/lResidual chlorine - free0.11-mg/l Cl2Residual chlorine - total0.18-mg/l Cl2Coliforms00no/100mlE-coli00no/100mlAluminium2.9200µg Al/lColour0.720mg/l Pt/Co ScaleConductivity5172500µS/cmFluoride0.061.5mg F/lpH (Hydrogen Ion Conc.)7.596.5 - 9.5pH UnitsIron6.7200µg Fe/lNitrate25.8250mg NO3/lNitrite0.0090.5mg NO2/lSodium15.7200mg Na/lTurbidity0.084NTUCopper0.04012mg Cu/lLead0.1910µg Pb/l

If I had the carbonate hardness, it'd tell e what setting to use and how any litres it'd go through.

http://www.brita.co.uk/medias/sys_brita/8471423424205712.pdf

I have seen 2 advertised on fleabay from a coffeeshop for £35 plus shipping, and a new one for £120. Sound ok I guess but wasn't sure if they were coffee compatible.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just fit a tap pride of place in coffee corner... or plump in with a filter


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Did you see the price of the cartridge?

A quick look gave me £132

When I last looked it was cheaper to import one from europe


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you can pick them up for much less than £100


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.southwestwater.co.uk/media/pdf/2/3/Hard_Water.pdf

Another scale that may help

http://solutions.3m.co.uk/3MContentRetrievalAPI/BlobServlet?lmd=1375455386000&locale=en_EU&assetType=MMM_Image&assetId=1361694107249&blobAttribute=ImageFile


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds good to me..

She wants to fit a utility sink at the end of the kitchen, as we have a utility room where we are now and she uses it to put the cats to bed, and the sink for washing litter trays etc. The kitchen in the house we're going to is longish (18') so there is room for one. I could plumb it under that and trail a pipe to the other one for a tap. That way I could use it to fill the La Pav


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

I was looking at the Brita 3-way tap system which seems to be like a neat solution and the P1000 filter looks like a very wife friendly size.

Also, it is a better solution for me as I do not want to drill into the granite worktop to fit a separate filtered water tap

I am in London with hard water. Thames Water says that my area has the following attributes:

CaCO3 - 253 ppm

Degrees Clarke: 18

Degrees German (DH): 14

Degrees French: 25

Does anyone know how effective this Brita system (3 way tap/P1000) would be at actually reducing scale so I can use it in the coffee machine (instead of bottled water) or is it more about making the water taste nicer ?


----------



## ReeceCross (Jul 18, 2016)

Well as per Brita water filter availability is concerned. You can find the compatible Brita filters at Abbeychart. You can find better Brita components, spares and parts here. An assembled filter would be worthy.


----------

